# Need some guidance?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been doing really well in the 10K Islands (Chokoloskee) over the past month or so, but the ENP (Flamingo) has been great too. Camping or looking for house/trailer to rent or hotel? You're limited in Flamingo. You might also consider Islamorada (I like the Kon Tiki Resort--nice little sheltered marina on the bay side) where you have many fishing options, several restaurants to choose from, etc.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks DB! I saw your post on IG. Looks like you guys had a great day. I usually camp but will prolly spring for a room due to the bugs and heat. Of course I know those options are limited to camping in Flamingo.

Thanks for the lodging tip in Islamorada. I’ll check it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Agree with db chokoloskee has been on fire more lodging choices.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> Thanks DB! I saw your post on IG. Looks like you guys had a great day. I usually camp but will prolly spring for a room due to the bugs and heat. Of course I know those options are limited to camping in Flamingo.
> 
> Thanks for the lodging tip in Islamorada. I’ll check it.


Let me know if I can help in any other ways.


----------

